# Livery, Pony and the cost! :O?



## Amz1502 (28 June 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to getting my first horse/pony, and am wondering what sort of prices I should be expecting and what type of livery isbest. I will be getting a small pony/shetland type. I'm not sure weather I should look for a herd or just one other companion or could i afford to get two to keep each other company? Also does anyone know of anywhere with Grass livery/ DIY as near to the Sandhurst side of Crowthorne as possible. It must be child friendly and dog friendly would be a bonus. As I am 14 and although I won't be riding the pony, I will be looking at getting a small person to share it   Also, if anyone has a small pony for sale or a cheap to keep bigger pony/horse I would be interested  I think i've covered everything...thanks!


----------



## Honey08 (28 June 2013)

Why a Shetland for someone else to ride??  Why not something that you could ride?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 June 2013)

With a small pony, you will need to be extra careful with preventing laminitis. Therefore you need to look into how to prevent it and yards that will suit that way of keeping a pony (eg a yard that has a fatty paddock).

Look at the yards in your area as they will vary in price, facilities and suitability. As this will be your first pony, you might want to keep him/her with other liveries so that they can help you if needed.

When you work out the cost, as well as livery don't forget teeth checks (once or twice yearly depending on the pony), worming, vaccinations, insurance (3rd party will be very important if a child will be riding the pony and you might want to insure for vets fees) and hoof trimming. Buying the pony is pretty much the cheapest part of horse ownership.


----------



## Amz1502 (28 June 2013)

I'm not a very confident rider and so if I wouldn't be able to keep it in the work it needs, plus it is more expensive for my first as I will be funding it myself x


----------



## Smogul (29 June 2013)

Amz1502 said:



			I'm not a very confident rider and so if I wouldn't be able to keep it in the work it needs, plus it is more expensive for my first as I will be funding it myself x
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, really bad idea. A Shetland or small pony can cost just as much to keep as a large horse. Most yards, if not all, will charge the same as for a large horse. Vets and insurance companies don't give discount based on size. Also you are unlikely to get a small child to ride it if you as the owner aren't confident. Most parents won't entrust their precious offspring unless they see the owner happily riding and handling the animal. You would have more fun and less expense if you either went to a good riding school who would build your confidence or got a share on a genuine confidence building horse with a sympathetic owner.


----------



## JennBags (29 June 2013)

Smogul said:



			Sorry, really bad idea. A Shetland or small pony can cost just as much to keep as a large horse. Most yards, if not all, will charge the same as for a large horse. Vets and insurance companies don't give discount based on size. Also you are unlikely to get a small child to ride it if you as the owner aren't confident. Most parents won't entrust their precious offspring unless they see the owner happily riding and handling the animal. You would have more fun and less expense if you either went to a good riding school who would build your confidence or got a share on a genuine confidence building horse with a sympathetic owner.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^This.


----------



## Amz1502 (29 June 2013)

Smogul said:



			Sorry, really bad idea. A Shetland or small pony can cost just as much to keep as a large horse. Most yards, if not all, will charge the same as for a large horse. Vets and insurance companies don't give discount based on size. Also you are unlikely to get a small child to ride it if you as the owner aren't confident. Most parents won't entrust their precious offspring unless they see the owner happily riding and handling the animal. You would have more fun and less expense if you either went to a good riding school who would build your confidence or got a share on a genuine confidence building horse with a sympathetic owner.
		
Click to expand...

I have got that, and It is only because of petty bullies that I have no confidence... I have lots of confidence in handling horses and ponies, I also have friends and family around to help me and assist me through with it. It's not so much the cost of keeping the animal that I am worried about, I just know that if I were to get my first horse/pony for me to ride firstly, it would have to be at least 16h and a weight carrier, plus I would take many, many viewings in order to trust the horse enough to consider buying it. I do currently get lessons on a horse that boosts my confidence tremenduously but I wouldn't want to lose that by getting a horse. As for costs I have done quite a bit of research both online, and by asking friends who own many different horses. The share I would get for the horse would obviously not see me riding because I am far too big for it. I will eventually like to one day get a bigger horse but first I want to get used to it with a smaler easier to handle pony (and dont say that sometimes they are not easier to handle, i am well aware of this) I also have a very close friend who will be helping me alot with the pony.


----------



## Amz1502 (29 June 2013)

and i REALLY don't trust riding schools as it was a "Country renound" riding school which ilost all my confidence at.


----------



## s4sugar (29 June 2013)

I think you should be looking for a share instead.


----------



## JennBags (29 June 2013)

I agree, look for a share instead.

And if you don't like bullies, I wouldn't be getting a Shetland


----------



## heebiejeebies (29 June 2013)

Sounds like a complete waste of time, money and pony to me. 

Why would you buy a pony that you can't ride? What's going to happen when you feel confident enough as a rider and want your own horse? Are you prepared to give the pony up? Because by the sounds of it you are worried about cost, so I doubt you could afford two. 

My advice is continue with your lessons, look for a share and start saving up for when the time is right to think about buying your own horse.

I understand completely, it's very frustrating wanting a pony of your own to love and fuss over, but honestly? Don't do it, take the above advice and even help out a couple of days a week at a local riding school to get your 'horsey fix'


----------



## Amz1502 (29 June 2013)

Thanks, everyone, I'm sorry I got frustrated earlier, I think I am just beingvety selfish. I get so fed up of people not believing in me and putting me down all the time that I have my guard up very high. Especially thanks to heebiejeebies (sorry I can't quote) I think you have a point x


----------



## Shay (29 June 2013)

Amz - I'm really sorry but you cannot legally own an animal until you are 16.

I'm not judging whether or not you are capable of doing so - but the law is clear.  You cannot buy a pony.  Anyone who would sell one to an under 16 is going to be very unscrupulous.

How about looking for a working pupil place locally?  At 14 you are old enough to work toward your BHS stages and you will gain enormously from it.  Or if there is a pony club centre near you then join and work through the progressive tests.  People cannot look down on you when you have more qualifications than they do!


----------



## Amz1502 (29 June 2013)

Thank you shay, but if you read my previous posts I am not going to do it anymore and I would.have to go to a riding school to do my nhs stages which I would prefer.not to.do x


----------



## heebiejeebies (29 June 2013)

Amz1502 said:



			Thanks, everyone, I'm sorry I got frustrated earlier, I think I am just beingvety selfish. I get so fed up of people not believing in me and putting me down all the time that I have my guard up very high. Especially thanks to heebiejeebies (sorry I can't quote) I think you have a point x
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, I'm glad you've come to your senses


----------



## noblesteed (11 July 2013)

You're bound to find a share if you look hard enough. 

I have had 2 teenage sharers straight out of riding schools helping me with my horse and it's worked out well. I have had to find sharers due to pregnancies, because I really didn't want to sell my lovely horse. He has had the best of everything - eager teenagers to ride and pamper him, plus me on the ground teaching the teenagers how to look after him properly and helping them with their riding. Now I am due to give birth and I will have 2 young sons to care for - so won't get to ride more than twice a week - so my 15 year-old sharer will be able to continue sharing. She's planning to take my horse to pony club next year once she's confident with him.

Much better than buying a pony, and she only has to pay half the livery costs so much cheaper than owning outright anyway! Plus she gets a well-schooled horse with all the equipment he could possibly require, and free lessons. I get help with mucking out etc, some money and also peace of mind that my horse is well cared for and gets to stay with me.


----------

